# St Jean Graduation Night off *Time Sensitive



## Shrek1985 (15 Jun 2013)

I have a buddy graduating on the 19th of july from basic in st. Jean quebec and his fiance wants to come see him. It's much cheaper to book a hotel room a month in advance, but she isn't sure when he will have time to see her.

Apparently they normally get a night/day off the week before the parade, but she isn't sure when. She has been waiting to hear back from him, but time is of the essence. Now as I understand it 3rd-hand from her the night off is the same night every graduation, this from my buddy who has seen a number of courses graduate before him.

I would like to know what she can expect to pass it on to her so she can book the transport and room.

Thank you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jun 2013)

Might want to check the grad dates as the next graduation is:

R0493E (R11) & R0494F (R12) July 18, 2013


----------



## Shrek1985 (15 Jun 2013)

Is there a resource somewhere to verify that?


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Is there a resource somewhere to verify that?


http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jun 2013)

And to add.....



> Family members and friends of the graduates are invited to the End of Course Ceremonies.
> 
> The ceremonies take place on Thursdays at 2 pm in the HD-4 Building located at the Saint-Jean Garrison. Guests must be seated no later than 1:45 pm on a first-come, first-served basis. Parking spots are also available for the guests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrek1985 (15 Jun 2013)

Lol, sounds like my buddy's brain is just about done for after basic. Thank you for the help, this is just what I needed.


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Jun 2013)

Its not 100% guaranteed they will get time off. When I went through, my course did however I know of courses that didn't. It is up to the staff's discretion. As of time off, it could range from just an hour to 4 hours, it isn't a 6 hour to overnight foray. Just make sure she is aware that a night off isn't guaranteed.


----------



## EME101 (27 Jun 2013)

Last time I went through, 2 of the 3 courses were allowed out for the evening.  The 3rd course had their evening out cancelled because too many people were rubbernecking at personnel passing out on the grad parade.


----------

